# viagra



## Ipman (Sep 11, 2012)

my wife and i are having our 6 anniversary and i was wondering
what is the next best thing without prescription to have an unforgettable night.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Lots of teasing and foreplay.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Handcuffs
Blindfold
Toys

All of the above


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

love


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

If you are older or have any medical issues or taking certain meds and having some erection problems like erection quality (good hard erection), or trouble with it going soft then hard again etc. there is nothing wrong with using a ED drug.
That is what they are there for. I personally like Cialis because it is good for up to 36 hours, doesn't have as bad as side effects as the others, and can be taken on a full stomach.
I am 52 and have been using it for several years. Good stuff!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you having performance issues? Why did you title the thread Viagra? 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ipman (Sep 11, 2012)

No issues i'm young and healthy just wanna have an extra edge for the wifey, more erotic.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Walking around with a hardon for 4 hours isn't necessarily "erotic". If I was going to do something like this, study up on some new techniques, like g-spot stimulation, or new oral sex ideas. You could look through a sex shop for a game or something, or some toys you'd like to use on her. Get some massage oils and candles, and give her an hour of sensual massage before diving into the goodies. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Ipman said:


> No issues i'm young and healthy just wanna have an extra edge for the wifey, more erotic.


Unfortunately you have been mis-informed. Using Cialis or Viagra if you are not having problems will not help you. In fact it may prevent your orgasm (useful if you are premature). It is not an aphrodesiac and if you don't have erectile dysfunction it isn't going to really do anything for you.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

ecstasy followed by viagra


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Being buck naked in a shower with shampoo in my eyes and suddenly taking really accurate heavy machine gun fire is about as unforgettable a night as I've ever had. She wouldn't like it but she'd never forget it.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Dude your head (The one on your shoulder ) is the best and biggest sex organ you will both have. Use it for Christ sake


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

41362 said:


> Handcuffs
> Blindfold
> Toys
> 
> All of the above


Oh yeah!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I agree with HB. Lots of teasing, foreplay, and delaying the inevitable orgasm for as long as possible. Spend as much time as you can building and enjoying the excitement before the eruption. Find ways to push yourself and lover to the edge or slightly over...whatever that may be: Toys, Handcuffs, Feathers, Whips, Lotions, Role playing...etc.

Everyone is different, but remember to push the "buttons" that SHE finds erotic and sexy.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you are a bit older like I am (50), it is occasionally helpful to use an ED drug like V or C. My erections are not always as hard and long-lasting as they used to be. I have also found that these drugs will slightly desenstize the tip of my penis, allowing me to maintain my erection for a longer time, and delaying my ejaculation.

The downsides are flushing, slight congestion, and occasional heartburn. I have also noticed that sometimes the intensity and volume of my orgasm will be somewhat diminished. I accept these side effects on those occasions when I really need to "go the distance" and give my wife a memorable night of PIV.

It an also be helpful to supplement with L-arginine, DHEA, and/or zinc.

I think if the OP is healthy and has reasonable expectations of what to expect, he should be fine with trying an ED drug.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Choose C over V. It takes effect faster and lasts longer. Additionally, take it on an empty stomach or at the very least do not have a fatty meal before taking it.


----------

